# Dorsey S4 Comparator Height Stand



## ddickey (Nov 18, 2017)

There are two for sale locally. 
I'd like to get a surface/height gage but I don't think these work that way.
I bet $200 would buy both. One does not have the 5/8" rod.
If anyone is interested I can give you the link.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 23, 2017)

We used them where I used to work. But for a hobbyist you can make something much cheaper.

And you are correct. those aren't what your looking for.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 23, 2017)

This guy had three of these for sale at one time.  I bought one a while back and he now has one left.  If this is what your looking for, you better get it!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-Shar...540642?hash=item569e91c4a2:g:bZ4AAOSwDrlZe32H


----------

